# Turtle Wax ICE



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Turtle Wax ICE cheap*

Just been to the Home Bargains near me (Breightmet in Bolton) and they have Turtle WAX range for £2.99 and less...

I picked up ICE syntetic paste polish & synthetic liquid wax for the total of £5.98. Worth trying for that price....
They also had TW ICE wheel cleaner, interior cleaner, glass cleaner and the ICE wash and wax.



















Rob


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

looks like im poping to home bargins after work! its the one next to netto isnt it?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cliox4 said:


> looks like im poping to home bargins after work! its the one next to netto isnt it?


Yeah mate. Seems a good price as places are sellingit at up to £13 each!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Just been to the Home Bargains near me (Breightmet in Bolton) and they have Turtle WAX range for £2.99 and less...
> 
> I picked up ICE syntetic paste polish & synthetic liquid wax for the total of £5.98. Worth trying for that price....
> *They also had TW ICE wheel cleaner,* interior cleaner, glass cleaner and the ICE wash and wax.
> ...


That is a bargain, heads off to the local HB :thumb:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Seen this stuff in my local home & bargain the other day but wasnt sure if it was any good, do you rate the wheel cleaner then?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anybody used the syntetic paste polish or synthetic liquid wax?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

80skid said:


> Seen this stuff in my local home & bargain the other day but wasnt sure if it was any good, do you rate the wheel cleaner then?


Just phoned my local branch they have none in 
I have a bottle already and would have cleared the shelves if my store had any in :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Just phoned my local branch they have none in
> I have a bottle already and would have cleared the shelves if my store had any in :thumb:


Where is it you live?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Where is it you live?


Sunny Birmingham :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Sunny Birmingham :thumb:


Ah ok no probs. Was going to say i'll get you some and meet up


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Just phoned my local branch they have none in
> I have a bottle already and would have cleared the shelves if my store had any in :thumb:


So its worth a punt at a couple of quid then..!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

What about the Thai noodles though - are they any good?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Method Man said:


> What about the Thai noodles though - are they any good?


:lol: dont know, I swear by the microwavable rice though


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Method Man said:


> What about the Thai noodles though - are they any good?


I shall tell you tommorow :lol:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cliox4 said:


> looks like im poping to home bargins after work! its the one next to netto isnt it?


Did you end up getting any?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

80skid said:


> So its worth a punt at a couple of quid then..!


I think so


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Which home bargain was it ?

May see if wigan has some in tomorrow :thumb:


Doh reads reciept and clocks the word Bolton


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

The Turtle said:


> Which home bargain was it ?
> 
> May see if wigan has some in tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Doh reads reciept and clocks the word Bolton


Lol, yep it's the one in Breightmet which is in Bolton...not to far for you :lol:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

looks like iron x Avanti :thumb: May nip in and get some to try out...Sure it was only £1.69!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

When i first started out on my kit and started to spend abit of money on goodies i used the synthetic wax liquid and i must admit..it did bring out a very very good shine.easy to apply too.Not sure what the protection is like though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mr.t said:


> When i first started out on my kit and started to spend abit of money on goodies i used the synthetic wax liquid and i must admit..it did bring out a very very good shine.easy to apply too.Not sure what the protection is like though.


Thing is there are plenty of products that last as long or even longer than the reputed long lasting products.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I think so


Didnt expect it to bleed like Iron X, going to have to pick some of that up on my lunch tommorow, ta for the pics


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I used the ice car wash the other day , i bought it a while ago and used it on my BMW but wasnt too impressed . Gave my car a quick wash last week and it was the only shampoo i had , so i read the instructions and realised why it wasnt so good 1st time round . You need to wash and rinse a panel at a time to prevent it from drying on the paintwork .
On the plus side it did look like it had had a quick polish on my flat paintwork so using it on decent paintwork would be an advantage .
Thumbs up from me :thumb: but not for regular use .
Would consider their other stuff .


----------



## A18_RYU (Dec 9, 2007)

what does the wheel cleaner smell like? anything like IronX?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Tried Sheffield branch yesterday no luck there.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers for the heads up will see if theres any in the glasgow stores,the ice wax is decent stuff but isnt the easiest stuff to get off.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Stomper said:


> I used the ice car wash the other day , i bought it a while ago and used it on my BMW but wasnt too impressed . Gave my car a quick wash last week and it was the only shampoo i had , so i read the instructions and realised why it wasnt so good 1st time round . *You need to wash and rinse a panel at a time to prevent it from drying on the paintwork .*
> On the plus side it did look like it had had a quick polish on my flat paintwork so using it on decent paintwork would be an advantage .
> Thumbs up from me :thumb: but not for regular use .
> Would consider their other stuff .


I don't think you should let any shampoo dry on the panels, I have used the shampoo in the past and it's good stuff to be honest, I used it via the power washer, smells nice too for those that like that sort of thing :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A18_RYU said:


> what does the wheel cleaner smell like? anything like IronX?


I have not tried iron-x, but i would imagine that it has a similar scent, though the scent is not as strong as the wonder wheels hot wheels.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive just bought as much as I could carry on my lunch... managed to clear them out of the wheel cleaner ha ha, its all going on 'the bay'.. :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally i find the TW Ice Wheel Cleaner & WW Hot Wheels to be as good as any of the other "bleeding" type wheel cleaners.
If they are selling them this cheap i would stock up on them


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Just round the corner will nip in tomorrow!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Andy M said:


> Just round the corner will nip in tomorrow!


Cool, where abouts are you mate?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

80skid said:


> Ive just bought as much as I could carry on my lunch... managed to clear them out of the wheel cleaner ha ha, its all going on 'the bay'.. :thumb:


Now that's just being greedy, and unfair.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Cool, where abouts are you mate?


Halfway down bromwich street mate (well just off), the nice part though not the crap side lol


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Now that's just being greedy, and unfair.


<starts thread in Swaps section> :tumbleweed:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Just showing how Ice Paste looks on plastic and other trim


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Andy M said:


> Halfway down bromwich street mate (well just off), the nice part though not the crap side lol


Oh cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for ya...what car is it you drive? Looks like a vectra or an astra in the pic


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

The Turtle said:


> Just showing how Ice Paste looks on plastic and other trim


Thats pretty damn good IMO, and no white marks :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I brought some turtlewax ice liquid wax a few years ago to try out.

That stuff is useless!!! It lasts a few days on the paint, and even less on trim. I couldn't even give it away, so I threw it in the bin.

That wheel cleaner looks interesting though!


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Old car that mate. I drive a black mondeo ST now.

Easy to spot its the only clean mondeo you'll see around here....lol


----------

